# What Camera Settings do you use?



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a cannon EOS digital rebel
just wondering what settings everyone uses on their camera
to take aquarium shots, tanks lights are the only ones on
no flash
what is your iso
aperture value
shutter speed

any other tips? 
Thanks


----------



## shovelnose (Jul 21, 2005)

Did you look here?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p ... y_list.php

I'm no expert but this will get you started.


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

nope

thanks


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a Canon EOS Rebel XTI and use the manual mode. I set ISO at 100 (lowest value) the apiture setting will vary on what lense you are useing, I use my canon 28-135mm mostly and some times my tokina 100mm macro lense generaly on the 28-135mm I try to use the lowest apiture setting possible around 3.5 (unless it is over exposing the shot then I go higher) and the shutter speed varrys depending on fish movemoent and light but usualy around 1/100 - 1/200 or so. I don't remember what settings I used for macro lense. I also use a 430ex speed light with a remote trigger and a tripod (witch alows me to use the sttings as I described them). the best thing I did do to improve my photos in my opinion is the speed light with a remote trigger or slave. You can also ask around on POTN forum for canon users you can also find equipment for sale if you are looking. I hope this helps some let me know if oyu have more questions


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

very helpful :thumb:

thanks alot


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

NP :wink:


----------



## jmtrops (Sep 6, 2008)

I have the first digital rebel that came out. I was using it in the auto settings and manual focus but was unhappy with the pics. I could get some OK ones but wanted better. First I was using a 70-210 lens from my old film eos. Then I got a 18-200 made for the digital and I am using an external flash mounted on the camera. I set to ISO 100 and f16 and now every shot is good. Of coarse always remember to clean the glass.

Jim


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

Manual is the way to go. ISO 100 or 200 is the lowest on some cameras. Go as low as you can for ISO. 1/160 or 1/200 shutter speed. Let us know if you have any more questions.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

You folks are providing a lot of help. I've also been using the auto modes on my Canon EOS Digital Rebel while trying to figure out how to get better results. Here are some first attempts after reading your suggestions. I still have a ways to go (terminology & finding the controls for settings still confuse me) but I can see improvements in detail and color. I think depth of field may still be an issue.

Thanks...helpful thread!


----------



## jmtrops (Sep 6, 2008)

If you set the apiture higher in the 14 to 16 range you will have more depth of feild.

Jim


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks for all the help, this is great stuff, has made my pictures turn out much nicer


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

travis2k I would love to see some of you're shots, I think you should get a cactus triger for you're flash and use it from top down you get way better pictures and the ycan be picked up fairly cheap like under $50. I use my Canon EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM for most shots or my Tokina 100mm Macro but not often. PaulineMi nice shots keep it up


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

I really dont know anything about photography, just out of curiosoty how does that type of camera rank quality wise? excellent-good-fair-poor ?

I will try to see if I have any pics worthy of posting in the photo section

so what is a cactus trigger? appears send a signal to a remote flash, I presume you place the remote flash above the tank? can you still use the regular camera flash or does the transmitter interfere? I dont have a flash for the hot shoe yet, just the built in one.

the only lense I have is the EFS 18-55mm, is this a suitable lens, any info you can share on what those numbers mean would help too


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Canon Rebel XTi (aka 400d) with 430EX remote flash standard 18-55mm lens
All pictures ISO = 100
shutter speed = 1/100 (except last one)
aperture = 13 (except last one)

Haplochromis sp â€œredfin piebaldâ€


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow, Kevin! =D> You've really captured this fish nicely!


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Oly E-300 w/kit lens @45mm
ISO 100
1/125
f/8
Flash lit from above and from the side


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

nice shot :thumb:

I think the extra flash is definately where Im lacking
I will look into it, any recommended types of flash for my cannon?


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

travis2k said:


> I really dont know anything about photography, just out of curiosoty how does that type of camera rank quality wise? excellent-good-fair-poor ?
> 
> I will try to see if I have any pics worthy of posting in the photo section
> 
> ...


As far as ranking it's an entry level DSLR but it is a verry nice camera reveiws I read were good and it had a 8.5 out of 10, I personaly think it's a good camera. a cactus triger is a remot ir triger for flashes speedlight 400EX and similar ones. one part goes on the hot shoe the other one on the flash and yes I place flash above the tank and no you can not use the flash on the camera because of the remote trigger (you wouldnt want to use it anyway) and yes the 18-55mm is more than capable lense. as far as those number go I will do my best to be short but discriptive.

Canon Rebel XTi (aka 400d) with 430EX remote flash standard 18-55mm lens Camera, flash, & lense

All pictures ISO = 100 the higher the ISO the granier the picture will be but higher ISO allows you to shoot in lower light

shutter speed = 1/100 (except last one) this is how fast the shutter on the camera will acuate 1/25 is slower than 1/100 or 1/200 the faster the target is moveing the faster the shutter speed you want generaly speaking

aperture = 13 (except last one)  also known as F1 or F whatever 1-20. apiture is how much the lese can see, the lower the apiture the better off you are, 1 being lowest and say 20 being the highest. think of it this way make the hand sign for OK that loop/circle u made with your'e finger and thumb tip to tip is what the lense sees thrugh and fully open (finger tip to finger tip) is 1. now slowly close that loop moving the finger to close the loop, every setting above 1 closes that loop just a bit. so if you set the apiture at sey 10 that would close the loop will be halfway closed and thats what you're lenes can see as u take a picture. light will play a factor in apiture setting the less light you have the higher (remember the higher is worse than lower) the apiture setting will need to be and the more light you have the lower the apiture you can get within limitations of lense some have lower apitures setting than others. sorry the last one was long but its a little trikier to explane 4 me anyway. and you can always find out were and how to set these settings in the manual.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

MightyWarMonger said:


> the lower the apiture the better off you are,
> 
> (remember the higher is worse than lower)


Can't say I totally agree with that. Aperture is all about the depth of field. A lower aperture will tend to blur the background, which is often a desirable effect. A higher aperture will have more of the total picture in focus (so it's easier to have a sharp focus on the entire fish body.)

The aperture setting is not a "good or bad" thing. It all depends upon what you are trying to accomplish. I play around with a lot of settings depending upon the amount of light and how brightly colored the fish is etc.

Kevin


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks guys, this is all awesome info, very helpful


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

StructureGuy you are correct it is not necicaeraly a bad or good thig but it is somthing I have trouble explaining and well. :-?


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Aperture is the size of the opening in the lens...it affects the amount of light getting to the sensor/film AND the depth of field(amount of subject that is in focus) .

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aperture

this pic of one of my YOYos has a very shallow DOF...about 5mm only...









this one has more DOF, but still pretty shallow...probably only about a couple of cm.


----------

